# What are you personally concerned/worried about?



## Brookie (Feb 26, 2020)

So I've been seeing tons of threads where people mention what they're afraid/concerned of, and then keep getting dismissed because they didn't show us everything. It's OK to be concerned... I thought I'd make a thread for this. 

Here are my concerns:
- Dreamsuite?
- Time Travel?
- QR code in NH (not in NL)?
- NPCs


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 26, 2020)

Nothing major, honestly. Worrying about something may just ruin the game for me. Though, I am a bit concerned that Time Travel will be abused in some fashion, but that's just a personal opinion from my dislike of Time Travelling.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 26, 2020)

I want to know if we'll have the chance to commit to changes or revert when we exit terraforming mode.


Also, Re-Tail (Flea Market)


----------



## sierra (Feb 26, 2020)

Im pretty confident but no mention of tours you can do with  friends like on tort's island got me a little nervous. I loved doing those with my friends.


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 26, 2020)

Hmmm nothing really. Im just too excited lol.


----------



## BerryB (Feb 26, 2020)

I don't have any big worries.  I do hope I get villagers I like and a nice airport color, since I'm determined not to restart, but I can really make do with anything there.  My biggest concern is whether or not Leif is going to show up, because he's my favorite and we haven't seen him yet. I'll be sad if he doesn't make an appearance at some point.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 26, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Nothing major, honestly. Worrying about something may just ruin the game for me. Though, I am a bit concerned that Time Travel will be abused in some fashion, but that's just a personal opinion from my dislike of Time Travelling.



I suppose another small worry of mine is finding an adequate island map to start off with may take me a little longer than I'd like to spend on looking for.


----------



## jefflomacy (Feb 26, 2020)

That my probability of dying before I get to play this game is non-zero.


----------



## meggiewes (Feb 26, 2020)

The only thing that I am mildly concerned about are holidays not being programmed into the game or becoming a MMO styled event where once the support for the game ends then you will never ever be able to access holiday content in the game again.


----------



## Fey (Feb 26, 2020)

Nothing I’m really worried about at the moment, but I do have a lot of questions regarding the limitations of the terraforming. I hope there won’t be too many instances of discovering that things aren’t possible later on—when it’s basically too late to adjust for them.



Khaelis said:


> I suppose another small worry of mine is finding an adequate island map to start off with may take me a little longer than I'd like to spend on looking for.



100% share that thought. I was excited about the terraforming at first, thinking I wouldn’t have to take initial map layout into account. Now though, since there might be several unmoveables after all, I might still have to waste a few hours of playtime on picking one.


----------



## tajikey (Feb 26, 2020)

Hard to say. I'd really like to see some sort of confirmation that diving for sea floor goodies is still in the game. Other than that, I am worry free and ready for action!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm worried I might not be able to time travel, as it gives me peace of mind that if I'm not well enough, or for whatever reason I've had to miss a day, I can always time travel back, to make sure none of my villagers are thinking about leaving.

I also worry about making mistakes like selling something I didn't mean to, or wasting a resource on the wrong thing, trashing a hybrid that took forever to grow, and autosave preventing me from just resetting. To me, this adds stress to a game that boasts it's about relaxation.

One final concern, or thought that's been on my mind is Nook Miles.

I am worried at some point, there will be an in-game offer to purchase Nook Miles like Leaf Tickets, as why have this second currency? 
We have bells. Probably nothing to worry about, but we were asked to post our concerns, and these are mine. 

Thank you for this topic.


----------



## KitchenWhisk (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm worried about potential limits to the terraforming, there's speculation you won't be able to change where the rivers meet the ocean, and while that doesn't bother me personally, it would be a bummer if it messed up someone's plans.

I'm also worried there will be a limit on how much stuff we can place. Surely we'll be able to have more than 3 bridges, but maybe there's a 5 or 6 bridge cap or something?


----------



## TheRealWC (Feb 26, 2020)

I’m really pleased so far but I’m still worried on villager depth. They look nicer and have lots of cool animations, but this would not make up for awful dialogue. With the series moving in a creative almost builder-sequels direction, I hope the charm of villagers isn’t lost even more than in New Leaf.


----------



## thegunpowderincident (Feb 26, 2020)

My worry is that it seems like we could have a lot of unemployed NPCs. Of course, the “we haven’t seen everything” argument 100% applies here. I’m just concerned that a lot of NPCs have been replaced by allowing the player to complete the task without them (crafting, hairstyling). Hopefully they just have new jobs/roles, but I also have a gnawing feeling that they may be absent from the game, with Nintendo using something like ‘Not everyone wanted to relocate to the island!’ as an excuse for it.

Again, that’s just my worst-case scenario side’s thinking. Optimistically, all or most of them have just been put in new roles.  And I guess it isn’t really that many NPCs that are at risk (mainly Cyrus, Leif, and Harriet) but I would miss them a lot!


----------



## Kattastic (Feb 26, 2020)

Dialogue. Replaying New Leaf, it's rough. The villagers basically come in 8 flavors, and there's no difference between anyone within the personality groups. And even then, the villagers say the same 3-5 lines over and over every single day. I'm hoping for more dialogue and changing chatter in NH.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 26, 2020)

I'm not really worried. It feels like Nintendo is going out of their way this time to try to give the fans what they want. 

My biggest concern before was microtransactions. I got that worry because of the existence of Pocket Camp. But I'd like to hope that they wouldn't do that for this game. If they somehow do, then they will forever break my trust and I'd never buy an AC game again. I don't think Nintendo would be that stupid so I'm optimistic and am currently not worried about it.


----------



## horan (Feb 26, 2020)

Until I read a post in this thread, I hadn't thought about possible microtransactions. One of the things I liked about Nintendo was that there _weren't_ (m)any in games - though they seem to be veering away from the differences between themselves and other companies with the online play being a pay service.

I'm mostly worried that I won't like it. I want to, but a part of me thinks that there might be _too_ many features that I'll look at it and get stressed out??? Idk, it's a weird worry but one I have.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 26, 2020)

horan said:


> Until I read a post in this thread, I hadn't thought about possible microtransactions. One of the things I liked about Nintendo was that there _weren't_ (m)any in games - though they seem to be veering away from the differences between themselves and other companies with the online play being a pay service.
> 
> I'm mostly worried that I won't like it. I want to, but a part of me thinks that there might be _too_ many features that I'll look at it and get stressed out??? Idk, it's a weird worry but one I have.



Lol, you must have not played Mario Kart Tour -- that game is absolutely _predatory_.


----------



## horan (Feb 26, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> Lol, you must have not played Mario Kart Tour -- that game is absolutely _predatory_.



That's after Pocket Camp though and I do expect to have them in mobile games.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Feb 26, 2020)

horan said:


> Until I read a post in this thread, I hadn't thought about possible microtransactions. One of the things I liked about Nintendo was that there _weren't_ (m)any in games - though they seem to be veering away from the differences between themselves and other companies with the online play being a pay service.



Oh, Nintendo absolutely has microtransactions. But these are all so far restricted to the "free to start" games. This is not just mobile games. Some examples I can think of are Pokemon Quest (Switch) and Pokemon Shuffle (3DS). 

AC NH is a full priced game, not a free to start game. Therefore, most likely it wouldn't have microtransactions, assuming things keep going the way they've been going for them.


----------



## horan (Feb 26, 2020)

DJStarstryker said:


> Oh, Nintendo absolutely has microtransactions. But these are all so far restricted to the "free to start" games. This is not just mobile games. Some examples I can think of are Pokemon Quest (Switch) and Pokemon Shuffle (3DS).
> 
> AC NH is a full priced game, not a free to start game. Therefore, most likely it wouldn't have microtransactions, assuming things keep going the way they've been going for them.



See, I didn't know that much because I've never been a fan of Pokemon games. I admit that I was wrong


----------



## RETSAMDET (Feb 26, 2020)

The direct addressed a lot of my concerns, but I’m still worried about time travel, mainly in the context of adjusting my game to fit my schedule (I typically play somewhere between 12-2 am on weeknights) and playing holidays after they happen. I’m leaning towards trying to play the game during my evening workouts (currently playing Dragon Quest 11S, and it’s working well), which might help a little with the former problem, but the fact remains that I’m busy during a lot of my favorite holidays.

The holiday issue also ties into another concern: what exactly is happening with the holiday downloads? Will this new structure limit our holiday access, particularly in later years when the game is no longer supported?


----------



## Romaki (Feb 26, 2020)

No worries here, I'd just like to change my character and island name down the road but I know it makes no sense. And I guess no cloud saves can be really devastating worst case scenario.


----------



## floatingzoo (Feb 26, 2020)

Having to start with what seems to be a uchi and a jock villager (which aren't my favorite types), and something equivalent to a dream suite not returning!


----------



## Breesasha (Feb 26, 2020)

No real worries! I'm excited to try the game out and bond with others.


----------



## MirraJade (Feb 26, 2020)

I live in the southern hemisphere, so I'll be picking that option, I'm worried that celebrating Toy Day in summer and Halloween in spring will ruin the vibe of those holidays, but 2 days of the year just doesn't feel like a good enough reason to pick the northern hemisphere 

I'm also worried about cloud saving, I have bad luck when it comes to consoles breaking, I also like upgrading my consoles when better ones come out, I had two 3DS break on me during my time playing acnl and was so thankful that my save was on the cartridge


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 26, 2020)

That’s there’s going to be too many shops to build on the island. I seriously doubt that the only shops we will get are nooks cranny, able sisters, and the museum. We still need the cafe at the least but there’s so many npcs we haven’t heard about yet and I’m just like god there’s just no way we can have like a multitude of shops/facilities on the island.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 26, 2020)

Nothing major, but I'm thinking about these guys. Not particularly worried, just wondering about them I suppose:

> Post office (Pelly/Phyllis/Pete) – does the post card replace them? I doubt it does since it looks like you can't write much but who knows.
> Shampoodle / Harriet
> Visitors: can Label, Kicks etc. not be permanent? Forgive me if I'm wrong, I didn't really understand this part of the direct. I know Celeste tends the museum at night now so they must set up shop somehow?
> Bushes and violets?
> Diving
> Kapp'n (+ his family) and Tortimer? Will there be a minigame island? That was one of the best parts of NL, I loved playing tours with my sister
> Brewster and the coffee shop
> Club LOL (If I'm honest I didn't like it that much in NL, felt too grungy) and where K.K. will perform.
> Terraforming on the beach and the beach rocks.
> Re-Tail
> Copper and Booker
> Night music. This is actually a concern for me, albeit not a gamechanger but the 2 night music tracks I heard in the direct were so lifeless. I want me some 1AM/11PM NL or 1AM/2AM CF vibes for the night tracks.

To be clear, these aren't worrying me, I'm just wondering about these features and how they've implemented them. I'm way too excited for the game to be concerned for now.


----------



## Speeny (Feb 27, 2020)

None to be honest. At this point I just want to enjoy the game as much as possible. Not going to be too critical with it early on either as it may ruin my enjoyment. 
There may be one or two small things I?ll end up disliking but, the game so far looks so promising that it?ll probably surpass my expectations.


----------



## Garrett (Feb 27, 2020)

Nope, no worries, no concerns here. The game looks wonderful.


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 27, 2020)

I am happy with everything. Nothing to worry. I only hope we have something like a dream suite. It would be really sad if we can make now sooo many things with our island and can't show them to the world. Also I loved to visit the towns of other people! It was an awesome feature


----------



## John Wick (Feb 27, 2020)

I think the thread is more for people who do have concerns.


----------



## Scrafty (Feb 27, 2020)

i'm worried that since they're allowing 8 people to live on one island that they haven't increased the number of animal villagers. 
smaller concerns are things like no bushes, violets, multiplayer island tours and the dreamsuite.


----------



## Revolucionaria (Feb 27, 2020)

My biggest concern is possible pay walls, or being bombed with micro transactions or paid dlc later on like in pocket camp. 
Minor concerns would include how often we see k.k slider, i hope it is at least once a week still.


----------



## TheCelestial11 (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm a little worried about resetting because of auto save.
And I'm still not 100% convinced that the 2 starting villagers are not permanent.


----------



## RainbowGrace (Feb 27, 2020)

If there's anything, it's just that I'm a bit concerned about how many tries it may take for me to reset to the get fruit / resident services location / airport colours that I want! Hopefully I get lucky...


----------



## Crawkey (Feb 27, 2020)

Perhaps not too concerned but tentatively excited? About how flower breeding and organisation works now. On the one hand not much has changed from WW to NL and beyond but this ability to remove flower heads/regrowth stages is something entirely new! Exciting, but as someone who loves organising my hybrids and stuff I'm nervous how important/necessary it is to be using flower heads for crafting etc. and how that's going to affect my favourite activities of breeding hybrids and arranging them.


----------



## Lemons (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm worried about the lack of background music. I think most (if not all?) gameplay footage I've seen don't have bgm on. There's the possibility of them turning it off just for the videos, but it still worries me. Zelda BotW didn't have map music and I didn't like that.
Other than that, everything looks wonderful!


----------



## Dizzardy (Feb 27, 2020)

Probably my only real worry is that we have only 10 villagers again.

I guess I'm also a little worried about various NPCs who look like they might no longer have a role.

Aside from that I'm excited.


----------



## Nooblord (Feb 27, 2020)

I concerned about how late I’ll stay up playing NH.


----------



## Nicole. (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm wondering if we're still able to go diving and catch sea creatures like we were able to in New Leaf? I would be quite surprised if they cut this out considering we're based on an island surrounded by water, this feature would be most fitting to the game. I don't think I've witnessed any swimsuits yet though nor have I seen diving in any gameplay, unless I'm missing something? 

Still also confused about how the holidays are only implemented in the game through updates, I suppose this accounts for the tourneys too? So the events are sort of live like they are in Pocket camp, like the scavenger hunts and gardening events. Very interested to see how Nintendo go about this as they've never approached this in any of the other games before.


----------



## pinkfawn (Feb 27, 2020)

A little worried that we can only have 10 villagers move in again. It’s not a deal breaker but I would like just a few more added to the game. My other concern is items from previous games won’t ALL return. I know it’s impossible to show all clothing and items from NL but I hope that stuff comes back, there was a lot of cute clothing. Not to mention I hope Pocket Camp items that were really cute like the dresses and wigs show up too. I hate Pocket Camp but I have to admit that the furniture and clothing introduced in that game is too good not to be in NH.


----------



## jiojiop (Feb 27, 2020)

*Things I'm *not* concerned about:
*
- *TT*: it'll still be possible. Autosaving doesn't prevent changing the clock. They even made TTing easier in NL and while other Nintendo games (Pokemon, Tomodachi Life) have been able to detect it, they didn't stop you

- *missing NPCs*: I know it sounds harsh but I honestly was annoyed by having to go thru repetitive dialog menus to choose options when it's a task I can easily do in a few seconds with a proper UI screen. I really don't have much affection for characters that just spout the same dialog day after day for years. I'm much more attached to villagers

- *microtransactions*: they're charging $60usd for the game and $20usd for online play. They're not gonna put in microtransactions like they do for a free game when they're already making millions up front and getting $20 out of you every year. They will probably release a big dlc with extra stuff down the line though, maybe multiplayer games

- *holiday downloads*: it's quite possible they'll leave em in after they first update and they just don't want the 1st yr spoiled for everyone. After that, we all know what it's about and have gotten the items. They give you a long lead time to dl the update before the holiday so I don't think lack of internet will be a problem

- *mandatory uchi/jock starters*: not my fav chars, but I do want to experience every personality's new dialog in the new game! So I would've gotten these villagers eventually. I feel certain we won't be stuck with just 2 for very long; after all, you get told 3 more are interested in moving in while Resident Services is still a tent, and it doesn't stay a tent


*Things I *am* concerned about:
*
- *villager dialog*: the Switch cart has higher capacity than the 3DS one, NH is a bit bigger in size than Mario Odyssey is, and text takes up far less storage than textures. Still, I am a bit concerned that there won't be more variety to dialog. It did really affect my enjoyment of NL, so it'd be nice if there were some official reassurance that there's tons of new dialog

- *island tours for mp*: we haven't seen them mentioned yet and I'm ever so slightly concerned that they will be paid dlc, like Luigi's Mansion had mp levels dlc. Hopefully though, any paid dlc would only expand on what's already there

- *picking a map*: I'm not sure about the terraforming limitations and I'm still not sure what exactly will constitute a 'good' map. A bit worried I'll pick a map and then regret my decision later when I learn more about what I should've been looking for in a map

- *new fish / bugs*: fishing is my fav feature of the game, so I really hope theres a ton of new additions. We've seen new fish (e.g. anchovies) so they are adding stuff. It's one thing to catch a sea bass over and over again, it's another to catch it over and over across multiple games! I just want more variety. Considering they expanded the mechanics with different bait recipes, this gives me hope

- *autosaving / cloudsaving*: they've been changing their tune so much that it's making me a little worried they don't have a solid plan here. My main concern about autosaving is data corruption. I hope there are multiple autosave slots. But even then, if the most recent save is corrupted, will we even be able to load the older autosave? For cloudsaving, I really want to know the limitations on dling our saves to new systems

- *keyboard support*: I just want to know if it'll be supported for typing in mp chat or if you have to use the app

- *changing hairstyle*: I want to know if there's a way to change your hair and just your hair in game, like Shampoodles was. I just want an easily accessible hairstyle menu like there is with clothes

- *max villager limit*: I really hope it's not still limited to 10

- *music*: I hope there is still hourly music, that it's new, and that it's not annoying lol


----------



## Dragostea Din Tei (Feb 27, 2020)

Not really a worry but i am going to miss seeing the town tree grow


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 27, 2020)

Well I am a little worried now lol. After seeing the new gameplay video when they went in the museum I didn't see where the art would go. Is it removed? Idk maybe it upgrades. 

And they had a lot of shops and still only 5 villagers. What if we can't have many villagers because we can have 8 human players...


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

How will I be able to communicate with visitors if I cannot download the app?
My phone is too old to download most apps unfortunately, so I am concerned slightly how this will work.
Sorry if another way was demonstrated elsewhere!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 27, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> How will I be able to communicate with visitors if I cannot download the app?
> My phone is too old to download most apps unfortunately, so I am concerned slightly how this will work.
> Sorry if another way was demonstrated elsewhere!



There is an in game keyboard. They just showed it off today.


----------



## DinoDymo (Feb 27, 2020)

Snowesque said:


> How will I be able to communicate with visitors if I cannot download the app?
> My phone is too old to download most apps unfortunately, so I am concerned slightly how this will work.
> Sorry if another way was demonstrated elsewhere!



In some gameplay shown from pax it looks like there is an in-game keyboard


----------



## Snowesque (Feb 27, 2020)

Aubrey895 said:


> There is an in game keyboard. They just showed it off today.



Yes! Just saw right now; so glad that is a thing!


----------



## Cherrili (Feb 27, 2020)

The only thing I'm concerned about is Brewster! I want my (ingame) coffee! D:


----------



## Dizzardy (Feb 27, 2020)

Cherrili said:


> The only thing I'm concerned about is Brewster! I want my (ingame) coffee! D:



I find it funny that Brewster might end up serving coffee in a tent at first.


----------



## Lemons (Feb 27, 2020)

Cherrili said:


> The only thing I'm concerned about is Brewster! I want my (ingame) coffee! D:



Ohh me too!!! I'm assuming he will be back because if he doesn't, I will be disappointed. I love coffee ingame just as much as in real life. Brewster is one of my favorite characters too!


----------



## Fey (Feb 27, 2020)

I haven?t had time to watch the footage yet, but the thought of having a 5 villager cap?or a limit of 10 for villagers AND player characters?horrifies me.

I?m just going to keep chanting ?it can?t be true, that won?t happen? until we know more. It?s definitely an uncomfortable thought though >.<


----------



## AlyssaAC (Feb 27, 2020)

One of the things I'm worried about right now would be how many villagers we can have on the island. I play my Switch Lite by myself, so I'm not adding anymore characters to my island, as it will just be my character or me playing the game I should say. So I'm hoping they at least make it up to somewhere between 10-15 villagers. If they do indeed do 10 again, then I guess that's fine, but with all the videos I've seen of the Pax event in Boston, it seems like there may be less.

Also, there is one particular hairstyle I'm a little worried that they removed and it was one of my favorite ones to have. In New Leaf there was a total of 32 hairstyles in the game, both boys and girls, but it seems like there might be less, like 24 now, so yeah... I'm hoping there is 32 again and that they didn't remove the one I liked. If they did, I might have to do another style. :/

Other than those two things, the game looks fantastic.


----------



## Jhine7 (Feb 27, 2020)

Concerns:

1. Can't move Nook Services
2. Can't find a map that fits where I want Nook Services in case we can't move it.
3. Have a limit on # of bridges.
4. Can't put a bridge where the outlet of the river meets the ocean.

Just stuff that goes against my designed plan in general.


----------



## Fuzzysaurus Rex (Feb 27, 2020)

The holidays and time travel. I get home from work late at night so if I can't time travel a few days or hours just to make sure I don't miss things, I'm gonna be upset. Then there's the holidays- downloading holidays is strange. I can see if they just don't want people to travel forward and ruin the surprise of holiday items but what happens after that? Will each update overwrite the last and lock you out until a download the following year or will it stay available on your system whenever that day rolls around permanently going forward? The way it's presented is strange and a little vague. I really hope the holidays don't turn into a ridiculous mobile-style "holidays are only available to play for a limited time and then they're gone forever" deal. That would be insane (and a deal breaker). There's been so many controversies in the last few years in the industry, I'd hate to see AC join the list. I REALLY hope I'm worried over nothing.


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm concerned of the leakers who are just going to spoil the game before it releases. That's no fun and I'm planning to go on a hiatus once the game is close to launch. I want to fully enjoy the game at my own pace without any spoilers. I'll worry about the in-game stuff later when I get it.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 27, 2020)

I would love to know more about some new villagers, or even just an x amount of villagers in total (we've confirmed almost 400, but that didn't include new chaacters or really old ones from getting bought back. I want to start with two villagers I really like, which as of right now I don't like many of the Uchi or jock characters.


----------



## heartache (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm a little worried we won't be able to time travel. I think we will, but I still worry. I don't especially plan on doing it, but it's nice to have the option. I also wish I knew more about the limits of terraforming before picking my map.

I keep wondering how designs are going to work. If New Leaf and HHD qr codes can be used, I'm assuming that means we have the same size canvas. I was sort of hoping for a bigger one so we could fit more detail. Previously, I had been concerned with custom designs looking pixelated and weird compared to the rest of the game's graphics, but it seems like they do some kind of automatic anti aliasing to make them smooth. So now I'm worried about how that could affect very small details in custom designs!!!

There are a couple things I really hope they improve, like more varied dialogue for villagers!

I think most of my concerns are personal. My life has changed so much since I played New Leaf and I have a harder time focusing on video games these days, especially for prolonged periods of time. I'm worried I'll play with it a lot for maybe a month and get bored, or that between school, work, and family obligations I won't have much free time to play at all. 

Overall, I'm still very excited though! The hype definitely outweighs the trepidation, I cant wait for March 20th!!


----------



## Lyraa (Feb 27, 2020)

Auto save function, mistakes can happen.
The events and missing them, by the looks of it, they're rolling out the events like Splatfest and once it's gone it's gone and you can't time travel to see it:<
Dream Suite, it's the best addition in NL, I'd love for it to return which no doubt it probably will. I know Nintendo won't spoil the entire game, so fingers crossed Luna and her Dream Suite come back, it'd be a shame since it was a hugely popular feature.


----------



## Iced_Holly (Feb 27, 2020)

Right now, my main concern is how many villagers can live in our towns. I'm hoping for around 15, but nothing shown so far has hinted at any number higher than 10.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 27, 2020)

I've always used natural paths because I don't like patterns, but the paths in NH look anything but natural.
They look like patterns.

I miss the NL style natural paths.
That worn-in, winding, curvy, very natural dirt paths.


----------



## Fruitcup (Feb 27, 2020)

I'm worried the Dream Suite won't return, it'll be very disappointing not to see Luna again!


----------



## JoeDee (Feb 27, 2020)

My concern is that I'm on call at work that weekend and I'd really like to have consistent free time to play whenever I want. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Aubrey895 (Feb 27, 2020)

JoeDee said:


> My concern is that I'm on call at work that weekend and I'd really like to have consistent free time to play whenever I want. Fingers crossed!



I requested the week off work lol. Hopefully youre off that weekend!


----------



## cicely (Feb 27, 2020)

There are better things to worry about, but I'm a bit worried about the villager house interiors?
From what I've seen, Fuschia and Bianca's have completely changed. Bianca's new place is really cute and girly, but has a much different vibe than the original. 





Some villager's houses had a lot of personality. And I'm also wondering if someone of the old furniture sets aren't in NH, and if that's why they were replaced?
It's a pretty silly thing to care about but I'd be a bit sad if the furniture sets I was so familiar with are replaced.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Feb 27, 2020)

cicely said:


> There are better things to worry about, but I'm a bit worried about the villager house interiors?
> From what I've seen, Fuschia and Bianca's have completely changed. Bianca's new place is really cute and girly, but has a much different vibe than the original.
> 
> 
> ...



Not really an expert but don’t they usually  change from game to game?

- - - Post Merge - - -



JoeDee said:


> My concern is that I'm on call at work that weekend and I'd really like to have consistent free time to play whenever I want. Fingers crossed!



I took the 20th off but I’m like ugh I should’ve took the week off. It will be okay though. I’ll probably be playing this game for years


----------



## Keepitcosmic (Feb 27, 2020)

The Sanrio Amiibo cards don't scan in the villager, you only get a poster 

Etoile is my favorite villager and I really hope they do another Sanrio collab or make it so the Amiibo cards scan in the villager like they advertise


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 28, 2020)

I'm worried about the hourly music.

Some of them sound great, 
like this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=kPQ-vrdhzYk&feature=emb_title
or this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8dhFYKINlAI&feature=emb_title

Others like the 4PM theme sounds really repetitive and annoying, Or the 5PM theme, which is less annoying, still a little uninteresting. Maybe it would help to hear them without 4 players running around making a lot of noise.

Hoping it has a lot of good hourly themes.


----------



## Loreley (Feb 28, 2020)

I'm worried that there will be no time travel in the game, it's a feature I really like. I'm also kind of worried about the paths, as they don't seem to have a diagonal option. Paths in straight lines look really unnatural in my opinion. But maybe custom designs can fix that.


----------



## Bluebellie (Feb 28, 2020)

I?m concerned player slots will override villager slots. I?m also worried about the auto saves and the terraforming.


----------



## cheezu (Feb 28, 2020)

Getting my dreamies (not sure if the possibility of trading villagers with others online will be there).
I also hope that we are informed about which villager wants to move out via some public notice... that way, I won't have to worry about them moving out when I don't play for a couple of days.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 28, 2020)

Loreley said:


> I'm worried that there will be no time travel in the game, it's a feature I really like. I'm also kind of worried about the paths, as they don't seem to have a diagonal option. Paths in straight lines look really unnatural in my opinion. But maybe custom designs can fix that.



I' can almost guarantee time travel will still be in, since without requiring the player to sync to a Nintendo time server, there is literally no way for the game to tell time on its own. It needs to read from the system clock.

Back in the old days with the first release of Animal Forest for the Nintendo 64, they literally built clocks into the X64 game cartridge because the Nintendo 64 didn't have a system clock. Starting with the Gamecube, the gaming consoles have had clocks, and the game syncs to these clocks when booted up. There is always a chance the clock can glitch up and lose track of time, which is why NPCs always ask you if the time is correct. Most systems have a dedicated battery on the motherboard to keep the clock working, even if the System battery is completely dead.

The Nintendo Switch can get its time from the internet, so NPCs asking about the time will likely no longer be a thing. However, syncing your Switch clock to the internet is optional. So set your Switch clock manually, and the game will adjust accordingly.

Reason this is up for debate is we have a translation saying Cloud Saves won't be used as to prevent "Time Manipulation".

Cloud Saves really have nothing to do with time travel, so it's likely they meant going back to old saves. Though they could have just said something more specific "To prevent save exploits".

Now that Nintendo plans to do "something" about cloud saves, this should further indicate that it has no effect on time traveling.


----------



## Byebi (Feb 28, 2020)

i hope our island is a somewhat decent size ... ;-; what we had in nl was nice but i'd love to be able to work with even more!


----------



## Cheybunny (Feb 28, 2020)

dreamsuite and starting with a JOCK villager! I hope they can move out! I don't like jock villagers.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 28, 2020)

Cheybunny said:


> starting with a JOCK villager! I hope they can move out! I don't like jock villagers.



Considering a Jock can move into the town at anytime in the past, this doesn't really seem concerning. You're bound to have a jock, whether at start or later.


----------



## xara (Feb 28, 2020)

i?m mainly worried about the dream suite and time travelling - i?m still very excited, though!


----------



## John Wick (Feb 28, 2020)

That I can't find a map to work with.


----------



## Khaelis (Feb 28, 2020)

John Wick said:


> That I can't find a map to work with.



We're all going to have a hard time.. that's why we can eventually make it ourselves. y:


----------



## John Wick (Feb 28, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> We're all going to have a hard time.. that's why we can eventually make it ourselves. y:



Hehe, that's another worry.
How long before we unlock GOD MODE terraforming!


----------



## Fridaynightcatlady (Feb 28, 2020)

Byebi said:


> i hope our island is a somewhat decent size ... ;-; what we had in nl was nice but i'd love to be able to work with even more!



I mean, supposedly, NH's map is bigger than GCN AC, so it should be a pretty big map! 

As for my own personal concerns:

1. I'm not completely sure how I feel about the new version of fishing tourneys/bug catching tourneys. I kinda dig that it's more challenging this time, but it's still something that needs to grow on me, I guess.
2. Villager dialogues. I hope they're just as good, if not better, than GCN.


----------



## Riley9 (Feb 28, 2020)

I'm a little bit concerned about characters going away and features being changed for simplicity. I understand simplicity is nice but I don't want to lose Harriet and other characters. The feeling of excitement waiting to go to Harriets to change up my look just can't compare to being able to do it whenever I want. I like the direction they are taking of making everything more customizable and accessible, but theres no need to take away the "real" aspect of Animal Crossing like walking into a store to get a haircut. Another example of this is with buying clothes now you just go into the changing room to have lots of options. While the options are great, I loved the feeling of walking around the store looking for what was new and waiting to see what is there the next day.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 28, 2020)

Villagers call you three times instead of pinging.

So if we can't make it to wherever they are, we might miss out on something important.

It feels like we are being rushed.

I prefer being pinged when I run by the villager.
We could be terraforming, or interior decorating, and we hear our name and have to polt vault?


----------



## jefflomacy (Mar 15, 2020)

jefflomacy said:


> That my probability of dying before I get to play this game is non-zero.



This is a fun post to look back on now, a little less than a month later.


----------



## Pink Issyboo (Mar 15, 2020)

Isabelle once again being somebody I can only interact with in the town hall or in a select few other specific scenarios.  I want to see her walking around enjoying the scenery as she did in that trailer where she looked like a doll and was staring up at that movie screen with a look of utter awe.  I want there to be more to her than "come change your town tune and inform me of trouble villagers so I can go pop them."  

I want to sing with her over the campfire, see her eat sandwiches under her leisure tree like in Pocket Camp, get her new shoes dirty on the island's dirt, mud, and sand.


----------



## sleepydreepy (Mar 15, 2020)

As I mentioned on another thread, besides the corona virus affecting the ability for me to get my physical copy, I am really concerned with the fact that the game saves on the switch and not the game cartridge and is so far unable to be transferred to another switch. I really hope they come up with a cloud saving service soon, because I am becoming increasingly paranoid that I will somehow break my switch and my island will be lost forever.


----------



## coffee biscuit (Mar 15, 2020)

1. Not being able to time travel. I always time travel as little as possible but I still want the option to be there for convenience reasons. For example I prefer playing games at night before bed but I don't want to be stuck in perpetual night when I play.

2. Villagers not having varied dialogue. It'll be terrible if they start repeating themselves right away. I hope it's better than New Leaf at least.

3. Villager cap. I was really hoping for 12 villagers, but it looks like it's still 10. It's not a huge deal but still, it'd be nice if we could have the option to expand later in the game.

4. Paths look as tedious to place as they did in New Leaf. I'm very happy that there are actual paths now, but it still sucks that I have to place and remove them one by one. I would sometimes feel actual physical stress placing and redoing my paths in New Leaf LOL

That's about it, I think.


----------



## meo (Mar 15, 2020)

Nothing much really. Overall just excited. I guess I feel overwhelmed by terraforming. XD But I'm sure it'll be lest daunting once we get into it.


----------



## screechfox (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm definitely worried about the update model of having holidays in the game. I know why they've done it (to make sure people don't time travel to get to them) but it still makes me worry about what will happen when Nintendo eventually stops supporting the game.

I'm also concerned that the way they seem to be streamlining buying clothes is going to remove some of the satisfaction of waiting for something you want to appear, but that's just a personal preference - I like cobbling together my style from whatever I can find in the shops from day to day.


----------



## petaI (Mar 16, 2020)

i just hope that all players will be able to customize the island freely and that there won't be too many things limited to just the resident representative :/ my brother was the mayor in our new leaf town and we would be in constant dispute over where to put the pwps


----------



## bellpickle (Mar 16, 2020)

SirBadger said:


> 1. I'm not completely sure how I feel about the new version of fishing tourneys/bug catching tourneys. I kinda dig that it's more challenging this time, but it's still something that needs to grow on me, I guess.




What new version of fishing / bug catching tourneys? Do you mean how often they happen or?? Some information I've missed here.


----------



## Sloom Lagoon (Mar 16, 2020)

I'm concerned that the villager cap doesn't seem to have been raised. I personally love having some set in stone villagers, as well as some rotating ones, and this is just so hard with only 10 villagers. Plus the fact we have a much bigger map this time!
It feels like Nintendo have sacrificed having more villagers for having 8 players, something I can faily confidently predict won't be utilised anywhere near as much as they seem to believe.


----------



## Shawna (Mar 16, 2020)

I’m also a bit worried about not being able to reset. .-. 
Hopefully it won’t come to that, but if I get a villager I really despise (particularly Canberra), I would want to reset for a better pair of villagers. Plus I know people are gonna want to reset for other things too like fruit, layout (I know you will be able to terraform and all that, but we are still gonna want to at least start with a decent layout), grass pattern, etc.


----------



## JKDOS (Mar 16, 2020)

Shawna said:


> I’m also a bit worried about not being able to reset. .-.
> Hopefully it won’t come to that, but if I get a villager I really despise (particularly Canberra), I would want to reset for a better pair of villagers. Plus I know people are gonna want to reset for other things too like fruit, layout (I know you will be able to terraform and all that, but we are still gonna want to at least start with a decent layout), grass pattern, etc.



What do you mean by reset? Deleting the save, or quitting without saving? Deleting your save is very much possible.


----------



## oath2order (Mar 16, 2020)

No touch screen for patterns is an odd choice.

No art section of the museum, no dream suite, no gyroids allegedly.

The lack of tours means multiplayer is going to be boring again. But I never did that much multiplayer.


----------



## shendere (Mar 16, 2020)

did they say anything about perfect fruit?


----------



## help with login (Mar 16, 2020)

I know for a fact* that the number of items you can place outside is going to be arbitrary and a small amount.

*I don't


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 16, 2020)

Where's the cafe? I wanna work there again.
Where's Cyrus and Reese? And Harriet?
Where will the paintings go, if any?
To this day, I still don't understand why we can't have more than one town on a console.

That's all I can think of for now.


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

i really want the tortimer island tours back! but that's not a big deal if they aren't there - i'm certain that there is a lot more fun stuff coming that we won't expect !!


----------



## shendere (Mar 17, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> Where's the cafe? I wanna work there again.
> Where's Cyrus and Reese? And Harriet?
> Where will the paintings go, if any?
> To this day, I still don't understand why we can't have more than one town on a console.
> ...



i largely agree on the last part. reminds me of dragon quest builders 2, it was suuuuuper enjoyable and i love it, story mode was amazingggg and fun, building is great and so much creative freedom! at first, it was just that 1 save file, but eventually the updated it to two more. it would be nice if nintendo started doing that. give people more save files. idk why they're so uptight about these things, even time traveling has penalties and it;s all fine, but like, really unnecessary. i get they want to force people to play it a certain way, but it's a game that's supposed to be creative, peaceful, play at your own pace and how you want so let people play it how they want to.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2020)

With the game approaching in literal days now, my newest worry is this:

how long will it take me to get a darn pair of blue roses


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 17, 2020)

shendere said:


> i largely agree on the last part. reminds me of dragon quest builders 2, it was suuuuuper enjoyable and i love it, story mode was amazingggg and fun, building is great and so much creative freedom! at first, it was just that 1 save file, but eventually the updated it to two more. it would be nice if nintendo started doing that. give people more save files. idk why they're so uptight about these things, even time traveling has penalties and it;s all fine, but like, really unnecessary. i get they want to force people to play it a certain way, but it's a game that's supposed to be creative, peaceful, play at your own pace and how you want so let people play it how they want to.



Agreed. I feel it's to sell more consoles maybe </3


----------



## shendere (Mar 17, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> Agreed. I feel it's to sell more consoles maybe </3



it definitely was imo lol especially bc they made an animal crossing edition one and many people went and bought it even tho they had switches already. it's nice, but i think it would have been better to just have a new game with each copy. 
 i'm planning to decorate my switch into something custom and cute. someone did a really cute design with some skin, stickers and a clear case! i'd post pics but sadly dont have them LOL. it was soft pink skin with animal crossing stickers all over the back and imo way better than the acnh switch tbh and the nice clear hard case snapped over it so it doesn't look like it has a case. thankfully they're doin a cute lil tutorial on it so i'll be sure to check that out to decorate mine <3


----------



## Shawna (Mar 17, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> What do you mean by reset? Deleting the save, or quitting without saving? Deleting your save is very much possible.



I meant both in general, but it's good to know that it is possible to reset/restart


----------



## Mink777 (Mar 17, 2020)

I’d rather have the entire game spoiled, knowing what I want is in it than not have it not spoiled with the possibility of things that I want not being in it.


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

NO FROGGY CHAIR???







https://twitter.com/OatmealDome/status/1240021759606378501


----------



## Spongebob (Mar 17, 2020)

Gonna be honest here the more things that I hear are cut is getting me a bit bummed. It seems like a lot of little things I really liked have been underplayed or are gone entirely.


----------



## niko2 (Mar 17, 2020)

Here's the full file https://pastebin.com/7YpCm7dR
mods can delete it if it's against the rule


Spoiler



I can't find any gyroids and I'm heartbroken 
What's even weirder is I can't find any series like rococo, robot etc... I just found the link on twitter so I'm not sure what's in there actually


----------



## Squeaky (Mar 17, 2020)

Spongebob said:


> Gonna be honest here the more things that I hear are cut is getting me a bit bummed. It seems like a lot of little things I really liked have been underplayed or are gone entirely.



I'm buying into the theory that the game is rushed/unfinished.  We've seen from New Leaf that they're capable of adding major content through updates - it's just worrying, as they have a really bad history for patches/updates of other titles.


----------



## SheepMareep (Mar 17, 2020)

honeyaura said:


> Agreed. I feel it's to sell more consoles maybe </3



The switch is a family console not focused on intense gaming. Nintendo probably figured it would be nice for family members to work together and make a town together/sort of facilitate bonding. 
Personally I thought it would be fun to build a town with my bf (until he got himself a switch lite  ) but not everyone shares their consoles so it is definitley upsetting.
I dont see nintendo doing this to sell consoles at all. It's not very... practical lol.


----------



## Jas (Mar 17, 2020)

Irishchai said:


> The switch is a family console not focused on intense gaming. Nintendo probably figured it would be nice for family members to work together and make a town together/sort of facilitate bonding.
> Personally I thought it would be fun to build a town with my bf (until he got himself a switch lite  ) but not everyone shares their consoles so it is definitley upsetting.
> I dont see nintendo doing this to sell consoles at all. It's not very... practical lol.



it's kind of a weird business decision imo? i would expect more money to be made off people buying several copies of a game in order to have many different islands, especially since consumers are buying the special edition switch anyways.


----------



## meggiewes (Mar 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> With the game approaching in literal days now, my newest worry is this:
> 
> how long will it take me to get a darn pair of blue roses



This is a "worry" that I can totally get behind! I never successfully bred them in New Leaf so it is a personal goal of mine for New Horizons.


----------



## DJStarstryker (Mar 17, 2020)

Khaelis said:


> With the game approaching in literal days now, my newest worry is this:
> 
> how long will it take me to get a darn pair of blue roses



Ha, I love this worry.  Blue roses are my favorite hybrid. I'm gonna make some myself instead of trading for them, darn it!


----------



## honeyaura (Mar 17, 2020)

shendere said:


> it definitely was imo lol especially bc they made an animal crossing edition one and many people went and bought it even tho they had switches already. it's nice, but i think it would have been better to just have a new game with each copy.
> i'm planning to decorate my switch into something custom and cute. someone did a really cute design with some skin, stickers and a clear case! i'd post pics but sadly dont have them LOL. it was soft pink skin with animal crossing stickers all over the back and imo way better than the acnh switch tbh and the nice clear hard case snapped over it so it doesn't look like it has a case. thankfully they're doin a cute lil tutorial on it so i'll be sure to check that out to decorate mine <3



Yeah I just got a skin for mine too! It's like a pastel purple with moon phases on it. The AC edition is cute, but buying a whole new console would be painful right now lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Irishchai said:


> The switch is a family console not focused on intense gaming. Nintendo probably figured it would be nice for family members to work together and make a town together/sort of facilitate bonding.
> Personally I thought it would be fun to build a town with my bf (until he got himself a switch lite  ) but not everyone shares their consoles so it is definitley upsetting.
> I dont see nintendo doing this to sell consoles at all. It's not very... practical lol.



Ehhhh  guess you're right, just still an odd decision to cut the option to have multiple towns entirely lol


----------



## java_finch (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm trying to avoid reading about other people's worries, because I don't think that deep about it and only focus on good things, but I'm scared someone will infect me with their concerns and I'll have to anxiously wait until they can be confirmed or disproved. 
I guess the only thing I'd like more clarity on is save backups, because I believe they have to introduce some kind of system for it. It's very important with this game. I wouldn't want to suddenly lose everything if my Switch or memory card gets damaged or malfunctions for whatever reason.


----------



## cIementine (Mar 17, 2020)

my latest worry is that i've been thinking about the game so much and like envisioning myself playing it so much that i'll get bored easily when i do actually get the game


----------



## quinnetmoi (Mar 17, 2020)

Maybe I missed something but where is the museum?
Also agreed about being very concerned and worried about the existance of Re-Tail, Brewster's Cafe, Dream Traveling, etc. 

I couldn't care less about the "multiple town" thing but since I've been playing since gamecube and it's just never been a feature I guess I never really expected it to be one.

I also am not looking forward to seeing *so much* of Nook. I know he's a big part and always has been (and I DO adore him) but NL was kind of a nice break, with being mayor and interacting with Isabelle much more than him.


----------



## Khaelis (Mar 17, 2020)

quinnetmoi said:


> Maybe I missed something but where is the museum?
> Also agreed about being very concerned and worried about the existance of Re-Tail, Brewster's Cafe, Dream Traveling, etc.
> 
> I couldn't care less about the "multiple town" thing but since I've been playing since gamecube and it's just never been a feature I guess I never really expected it to be one.



You have to progress a little in the game, and do a few things. You'll soon be able to pick a spot for Blather's tent. Once he sets it up, donating enough items will allow him to build the building itself.


----------



## deerteeth (Mar 17, 2020)

I'm a little sad about the current lack of gyroids but I really can't see Nintendo leaving them out forever, they're so iconic! I hope and bet they will come in time!  Same with bushes, while we've only seen them in the museum, as nervous as I am about losing them I'm sure they wouldn't leave them out! We probably just have to work hard to earn them. 

My concerns are pretty mild! For example, the orange stone outside of the Nook's area after it's been upgraded is not ideal for me as it won't match my theme. But it's not a big deal at all! The most concerning thing about it is supposedly not being able to place furniture on it (just because it's such a large area, but then again I guess the NPCs need space to set up!) I'm also praying for perfect fruit because perfect apples are the cutest. Other than that, I can't think of much. Over all I am just very excited! I can't believe we'll have it in our hands soon!


----------



## LunaLight (Mar 17, 2020)

I heard the team that worked on Splatoon 2 worked on NH. That kind of makes me skeptical since it’s not the same team that worked on New Leaf, but I have faith in the team.


----------



## Zura (Mar 17, 2020)

That I'll run out of storage space really early


----------



## ecstasy (Mar 17, 2020)

LunaLight said:


> I heard the team that worked on Splatoon 2 worked on NH. That kind of makes me skeptical since it’s not the same team that worked on New Leaf, but I have faith in the team.



The team behind splatoon is the same team behind ac tho.. It's always been that way


----------



## bellpickle (Mar 18, 2020)

shendere said:


> it definitely was imo lol especially bc they made an animal crossing edition one and many people went and bought it even tho they had switches already. it's nice, but i think it would have been better to just have a new game with each copy.
> i'm planning to decorate my switch into something custom and cute. someone did a really cute design with some skin, stickers and a clear case! i'd post pics but sadly dont have them LOL. it was soft pink skin with animal crossing stickers all over the back and imo way better than the acnh switch tbh and the nice clear hard case snapped over it so it doesn't look like it has a case. thankfully they're doin a cute lil tutorial on it so i'll be sure to check that out to decorate mine <3



I definitely regret not getting the AC switch when I had the chance and opted for a normal one instead, but I plan on skinning my joy cons too! If you ever find any tutorials please send me some links! I'm going to get some white skins and paint them with the old style leaf in a pop tart design but in new horizons blue and teal 

(sorry off topic, but on topic, WHERES KAPP'N)


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 18, 2020)

I have the fear that many items are missing and Luna ,Brewester and Reed are gone for good as well as pictures from the museum. Datamine pretty much confirmed that this things are missing. I am less motivated for the game. Still hope for future updates.  How can I life without showing others my island via sream suite ;o;


----------



## Seastar (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm a little a worried about all the things that are missing, but I'm considering the fact that updates are confirmed to come, so possibly some of my worries will be resolved.


----------



## lakeside (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm worried about the save file thing. They still haven't fixed the drifty joycon issue and when Switch Lites start drifting, you have to send the whole console in to get fixed. You won't be able to pop out the cartridge or log into your eShop account and play on another console. I guess it's not a big deal now but what happens when the Switch stops being produced and Nintendo stops repairing them? 

And Brewster! I hope he can come back in an update, or at least in a future title! How can I live without my caffeine compatriot? My main mocha man? My demitasse dude...!  

disclaimer: I'm still mega hyped for this game.


----------



## rhinoo (Mar 18, 2020)

I'm worried I'm not gonna get it after school on March 20th... because Tesco may be closed or they may not have any in stock because I live in a small place.


----------



## Nicole. (Mar 18, 2020)

Will we need a wifi connection/pay for online subscription in order to receive the updates given by Nintendo?


----------



## Mokuren (Mar 18, 2020)

Nicole. said:


> Will we need a wifi connection/pay for online subscription in order to receive the updates given by Nintendo?



You need a internet connection to download the update (ready to download tomorrow) but not a subscription


----------



## LunaLight (Mar 18, 2020)

Sugaryy said:


> The team behind splatoon is the same team behind ac tho.. It's always been that way



Splatoon 2 was developed by Nintendo EPD, New Leaf was developed by Nintendo EAD. NH is being developed by EPD. Wild World and City Folk were also developed by EAD.


----------



## help with login (Mar 21, 2020)

niko2 said:


> Here's the full file https://pastebin.com/7YpCm7dR
> mods can delete it if it's against the rule
> 
> 
> ...



Rococo was by far the BEST new addition to New Leaf and probably even in the top 3 overall


----------

